# Help us upgrade our floor



## Marius Combrink (5/9/16)

Ok so where do I start with this one.
My daughter fell in love with gymnastics about 7years ago and has been doing Gymnastics for the past 6years and she is really doing well.
My other 2 daughters have also started and also loving it.
But this is not what this is about, well sort of but not
The Gym needs their floor replaced and they have started a cause worx program.
I had no idea that a spring floor is this expensive (R1.4m)

If you feel that you or somebody you know would like to donate a little, please follow this link 
http://m.jgc.causewrx.com/?ix=92137...MUID=0&cid=7093&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
It is fairly straight forward from there.
Each R50 donated pays for one spring required

I thank all of you in advance, and if you feel you want to please share this link as the money is really going to a worthy cause.


----------



## Marius Combrink (5/9/16)

here is the link to their facebook page as well https://www.facebook.com/JGCGymnastics/


----------

